# Fox News - Fair & Balanced



## American_Jihad

[This pic is not part of this article, got that trollingbones]​
*Obama Video on Fox News Criticized as Attack Ad*

5/31/12

The Fox News Channel came under withering criticism on Wednesday for a four-minute video broadcast on its morning show Fox & Friends that portrayed President Obamas tenure as a series of failed promises.

The video had most of the hallmarks of a campaign attack ad, except that it was produced and paid for by a news network rather than a candidate or a political action committee.

A blogger on the conservative Web site Hot Air wrote of the video on Wednesday afternoon, It makes a pretty powerful argument against another four years of Barack Obama, but that shouldnt be the job of news-reporting organizations, even when we like the message.

David Zurawik, a television critic for The Baltimore Sun, wrote, Even I am shocked by how blatantly Fox is throwing off any pretense of being a journalistic entity with videos like this.

  Post Continues on mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com

Obama Video on Fox News Criticized as Attack Ad  Patriot Update


Fox news attacks Obama in an anti obama video May 2012 - YouTube


Fox News Produces Greatest Fox News Parody Video Ever
5/31/12 By James Poniewozik

Read more: Fox and Friends' Four-Minute Anti-Obama Attack Video | Entertainment | TIME.com


----------



## MarcATL

If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.

Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!


----------



## FJO

MarcATL said:


> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!



Has anyone here ever seen tho opinion shows on MSNBC?

Andrea Mitchell. Alex Wagner. Dylan Rattigan. Martin Bashir. Al Sharpton. Chris Matthews. Ed Schultz. Lawrence O'Donnell. Rachel Maddow. Savannah Guthrie. 

None stop, virulent, vitriolic, hateful, factless, lying tirade following the MSNBC attempted equivalent to "FOX and Friends", the first Republican bashing show of the day, hosted by a dumb Polack and a RINO, and not a single conservative voice since they fired the only rational voice, Pat Buchanan.

Talking about the public arm of a political party! FOX is the lone soldier on one side, while MSNBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, NPR, WAPO, NYT and similar sewer-dwelling Obama-lovers bring out and fire their anti-Republican weapons of racist garbage hour after hour, day after day.

MSNBC only stops on weekends, airing shows about the future residences of their favorite Democrats.


----------



## American_Jihad

FJO said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever seen tho opinion shows on MSNBC?
> 
> Andrea Mitchell. Alex Wagner. Dylan Rattigan. Martin Bashir. Al Sharpton. Chris Matthews. Ed Schultz. Lawrence O'Donnell. Rachel Maddow. Savannah Guthrie.
> 
> None stop, virulent, vitriolic, hateful, factless, lying tirade following the MSNBC attempted equivalent to "FOX and Friends", the first Republican bashing show of the day, hosted by a dumb Polack and a RINO, and not a single conservative voice since they fired the only rational voice, Pat Buchanan.
> 
> Talking about the public arm of a political party! FOX is the lone soldier on one side, while MSNBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, NPR, WAPO, NYT and similar sewer-dwelling Obama-lovers bring out and fire their anti-Republican weapons of racist garbage hour after hour, day after day.
> 
> MSNBC only stops on weekends, airing shows about the future residences of their favorite Democrats.
Click to expand...


I watch Chris Matthews, Ed Schultz, and Lawrence O'Donnell every night and yes they are using salunski rule # 5 very well...





MadCow takes to long to get to the point, her and o'donnell come across as if they are talking to kids...lol

I use rules 5 & 6...


----------



## BlackFlag10

MSNBC is ten times worse than Fox News when it comes to spinning news.

MSNBC is full of hateful, idiotic, brainwashed hosts, like Chris Hayes, who have no filter.

O'Reilly, Hannity, and van Susteren would wipe the floor with the MSNBC wackos in a debate or conversation


----------



## MarcATL

Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?

Thanks.


----------



## Rozman

MarcATL said:


> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!



And MSNBC is not the extension of the Obama campaign...


----------



## MarcATL

Rozman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And MSNBC is not the extension of the Obama campaign...
Click to expand...


You know you've beat a RWer to death when their only response is to change the subject.








I ask again, for the umpteenth time on this board...please list all the "straight news" programs that are on the FOXNEWS channel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tererun

Neither fox news or MSNBC are "news." In the best case they are informed commentary and opinion. At their worst they are bold faced lies. MSNBC will admit to when it's stories are blatantly false, where fox tends to ignore any claims they used false footage or claimed outrageous things, but both are entertainment and should not be used for any fair or balanced reporting of the news.  Trying to defend one over the other is stupid, and using either for your news shows you have no interest in the truth. I personally prefer my fake and twisted news parody to come from a legitimate entertainment network like comedy central. At least Stewart and Colbert are honest about the fact they are make believe news commentary. 

I could understand people confusing MSNBC with real news as they play to a much more intelligent crowd, as fox tends to employ emotional radicals who make no attempt at things like facts. Compared to a racheal maddow a Bill O is really a loud mouthed blowhard who cannot form an argument over a elementary school level. I am treally shocked the guy doesn't just doesn't stick hisw fingers in his ears and go nanny nanny poo poo, but he would not want to take rush's job. When you spend years with glen Beck as a news person crying about commies just the idea you can even claim to be news or fair without your head exploding is a statement on the deceptiveness of it's supporters and it's people. 

As a fun game you can play with these networks is to try and match up some of their news stories with the actual events. One of the greatest things to do this with is another Rupert news publication called the NY post. I swear there are days i cannot figure out what the post is talking about. 

The nice things about both of these networks is they let you live in a false reality where your opinion is always right no matter how off base and insane it actually is. News is supposed to report and let you decide. these networks distort so you do not have to think. No it is not a defense to say the guy on the other side fails at thinking so you are going to be an ignorant twit too.


----------



## whitehall

CBS set the standard when it offered forged documents to try to influence a presidential election. Everything else is bull sh-t.


----------



## Missourian

MarcATL said:


> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.





I'd say Happening Now,  Studio B,  and The Fox Report are straight news.

America Live,  America's Newsroom,  Your World,  Special Report and On the Record are mostly straight news with some discussion.

Fox and Friends is half straight news and half opinion.

And The Five,  O'Reilly and Hannity are straight opinion.


----------



## American_Jihad

MarcATL said:


> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.



Tampa Bay news, weather forecast, radar, and sports from FOX 13

FOX 4 Now - Fort Myers - Cape Coral - Naples Florida - In Your Corner Local News, Sports, and Weather

FOX 35 News Orlando - Home

MyFoxTallahassee.com - Home

Special Report | Bret Baier | Fox News Channel

Where do progressive liberals get their news...

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
MSNBC - NBC - CNBC
The Colbert Report
HBO: Real Time with Bill Maher
Current TV
Sesame Street
Internet


----------



## theDoctorisIn

American_Jihad said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay news, weather forecast, radar, and sports from FOX 13
> 
> FOX 4 Now - Fort Myers - Cape Coral - Naples Florida - In Your Corner Local News, Sports, and Weather
> 
> FOX 35 News Orlando - Home
> 
> MyFoxTallahassee.com - Home
> 
> Special Report | Bret Baier | Fox News Channel
> 
> Where do progressive liberals get their news...
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> MSNBC - NBC - CNBC
> The Colbert Report
> HBO: Real Time with Bill Maher
> Current TV
> Sesame Street
> Internet
Click to expand...


You know that none of the shows aside from Special Report are on FOXNews, right?


----------



## tererun

American_Jihad said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay news, weather forecast, radar, and sports from FOX 13
> 
> FOX 4 Now - Fort Myers - Cape Coral - Naples Florida - In Your Corner Local News, Sports, and Weather
> 
> FOX 35 News Orlando - Home
> 
> MyFoxTallahassee.com - Home
> 
> Special Report | Bret Baier | Fox News Channel
> 
> Where do progressive liberals get their news...
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> MSNBC - NBC - CNBC
> The Colbert Report
> HBO: Real Time with Bill Maher
> Current TV
> Sesame Street
> Internet
Click to expand...



Those reports are not on fox news. They are on a different station.


----------



## NoNukes

MarcATL said:


> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!



Actually, I would say that the GOP is the political arm of FOX, since FOX is more powerful than the GOP.


----------



## Saigon

What a weird thread - both sides seem to prefer tag team wrestling for actually being honest. 

Firstly, we know that more journalists are liberal than conservative. Surveys show it, but it also makes sense given the kind of profession it is. I imagine most people would have guessed the survey results before they saw them. 

Secondly, most news shows are news. I know it's fun to think network execs spend the day trying to get journalists to lie and spin the news, but it is just bullshit. It's a fantasy. 

Lastly, by any standard, Fox is the most biased network in the US, and by some distance. I think it's a bit of a reach to even consider it news - it's essentially a political organisation in itself.


----------



## American_Jihad

We're killing innocent men at work!  This story came from MSNBC, under the headline "More Americans died in workplace in '09 than during entire Iraq war."

First, that statement could have its wording reversed and remain just as true: Fewer Americans died in the entire Iraq war than died in one year in the home-front workplace.  But I don't think that makes the point MSNBC was trying to make.

The MSNBC story started, as virtually all media stories do, with an anecdote: "Nicholas Adrian Revetta of suburban Pittsburgh died in an explosion at a U.S. Steel plant."  It goes on to say that the latest numbers are up: there were 3% more workplace fatalities in 2010 than in 2009.

What do you think they are getting at with such a story?  Here is how the series of stories is explained in a sidebar:

tories exploring threats to workers - and the corporate and regulatory factors that endanger them[.]

Corporations, bad!  Regulations, good!  Get it?



Read more: Articles: Fun & Games with Mainstream Media Numbers


----------



## Katzndogz

What are they getting at?

Obvious.

Working is so dangerous no one should do it.


----------



## American_Jihad

Saigon said:


> What a weird thread - both sides seem to prefer tag team wrestling for actually being honest.
> 
> Firstly, we know that more journalists are liberal than conservative. Surveys show it, but it also makes sense given the kind of profession it is. I imagine most people would have guessed the survey results before they saw them.
> 
> Secondly, most news shows are news. I know it's fun to think network execs spend the day trying to get journalists to lie and spin the news, but it is just bullshit. It's a fantasy.
> 
> Lastly, by any standard, Fox is the most biased network in the US, and by some distance. I think it's a bit of a reach to even consider it news - it's essentially a political organisation in itself.



Where the fvck did you get all that, do they have msnbc in Helstinki...


----------



## rdean

Fox sues and wins right to lie in news broadcasts

It's because they are an "Opinion" network.  They are just giving "Opinion".  So that makes it OK.


----------



## rdean

When you found out Fox was owned by an Arab, were you surprised, or think "now it makes sense? - Yahoo! Answers

Best question ever:  When you found out Fox was owned by an Arab, were you surprised, or think "now it makes sense?  Hilarious!


----------



## Saigon

American_Jihad said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a weird thread - both sides seem to prefer tag team wrestling for actually being honest.
> 
> Firstly, we know that more journalists are liberal than conservative. Surveys show it, but it also makes sense given the kind of profession it is. I imagine most people would have guessed the survey results before they saw them.
> 
> Secondly, most news shows are news. I know it's fun to think network execs spend the day trying to get journalists to lie and spin the news, but it is just bullshit. It's a fantasy.
> 
> Lastly, by any standard, Fox is the most biased network in the US, and by some distance. I think it's a bit of a reach to even consider it news - it's essentially a political organisation in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the fvck did you get all that, do they have msnbc in Helstinki...
Click to expand...


No, but they do in New York (I pass through there for work every so often)


----------



## Marguerite

Saigon said:


> Secondly, most news shows are news. I know it's fun to think network execs spend the day trying to get journalists to lie and spin the news, but it is just bullshit. It's a fantasy.
> 
> Lastly, by any standard, Fox is the most biased network in the US, and by some distance. I think it's a bit of a reach to even consider it news - it's essentially a political organisation in itself.



All news programs get me angry at one point or another, but I've never seen any more ridiculously amateur and biased than MSNBC with that ranting Rachel and the always liberal pundits or never heard of conservative who makes the fool of himself.

While FNC ticks me off frequently, often from it's omissions due to reporter ignorance,
It's about the only mainstream tv media i can stomach anymore... the others are just too far out there with the soft-selling of both Islam and of the far left. Overall, I find FNC to be the most fair of what's available out there, at least letting both sides speak. In fact they actually let the left leaning speak more than the right.

A study by the Pew Research Center for the People & the Press, found that Fox News' audience is the most balanced along party lines. The Pew study found that 51 percent of CNN's viewers are Democrats, 18 pct Republicans. Fox News with 39 pct  Republicans and 33 pct Democrats. MSNBC's 45 pct Democrat and 18 pct Republican.

An obvious divide at CNN and MSNBC.. they cater to a focused lefty audience, not the general public.


----------



## Saigon

Marguerite said:


> .. the others are just too far out there with the soft-selling of both Islam and of the far left.



Really? 

I'd love to see an example of that if you can find something. 

The US has never had a far left, nor any experience of far left politics, so the idea that MSNBC is now supporting North Korea or Cuba surprises me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

After the 2008 elections, both Harvard and UCLA came out with simular research that proved that FOX is the only balanced network.

I've been posting the links for years.

Time for everyone to learn and remember that FOX and only FOX is the source of balanced news.

every other TV outlet is a shill for the dnc, nothing more.


----------



## Saigon

Two Thumbs said:


> After the 2008 elections, both Harvard and UCLA came out with simular research that proved that FOX is the only balanced network.
> 
> I've been posting the links for years.
> 
> .



I'd like to see that link if you still have it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Saigon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 2008 elections, both Harvard and UCLA came out with simular research that proved that FOX is the only balanced network.
> 
> I've been posting the links for years.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see that link if you still have it.
Click to expand...


2008 UCLA research on FOX - Yahoo! Search Results

2008 Harvard research on FOX - Yahoo! Search Results

Here ya go


----------



## Saigon

Two Thumbs - 

Very interesting stories - thanks for posting them.

There are two key points here, I think. 

Firstly, establishing bias by positive/negative stories is a fair approach, but it does assume that all candidates are of equal quality, and would thus deserve as many positive stories as negative.

Wouldn't we expect to see more negative stories about a Dukakis, a Dan Quayle or Sarah Palin than about a Reagan, a JFK or a Clinton?

So I think judging media bias on that basis would only really make sense over a spread of elections, when the quality of candidates might balance out. 


Secondly, the Harvard research doesn't qute say what you said it does:

The programming studied on Fox News offered a somewhat more positive picture of Republicans and more negative one of Democrats compared with other media outlets. Fox News stories about a Republican candidate were most likely to be neutral (47%), with the remainder more positive than negative (32% vs. 21% negative). The bulk of that positive coverage went to Giuliani (44% positive), while McCain still suffered from unflattering coverage (20% positive vs. 35% negative).
When it came to Democratic candidates, the picture was more negative. Again, neutral stories had a slight edge (39%), followed by 37% negative and 24% positive. And, in marked contrast from the rest of the media, coverage of Obama was twice as negative as positive: 32% negative vs. 16% positive and 52% neutral. 

This does indicate bias, and a very clear bias - it is just a bias opposite of the main trend.


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> After the 2008 elections, both Harvard and UCLA came out with simular research that proved that FOX is the only balanced network.
> 
> I've been posting the links for years.
> 
> Time for everyone to learn and remember that FOX and only FOX is the source of balanced news.
> 
> every other TV outlet is a shill for the dnc, nothing more.


Fox is not even a news outlet, they're a propaganda arm for the republican party.  They openly campaign for republican candidates and promote republican fundraisers.  

No real news organization does that.  Actual news outlets simply report the news, they do not become the news.

If you want to see how biased Fox is, just ask and I'll give it to you with both barrels.


----------



## Two Thumbs

loinboy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 2008 elections, both Harvard and UCLA came out with simular research that proved that FOX is the only balanced network.
> 
> I've been posting the links for years.
> 
> Time for everyone to learn and remember that FOX and only FOX is the source of balanced news.
> 
> every other TV outlet is a shill for the dnc, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is not even a news outlet, they're a propaganda arm for the republican party.  They openly campaign for republican candidates and promote republican fundraisers.
> 
> No real news organization does that.  Actual news outlets simply report the news, they do not become the news.
> 
> If you want to see how biased Fox is, just ask and I'll give it to you with both barrels.
Click to expand...


you're a liar, so why would I ask you for your opinion?


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't watch Fox, so I can't help with your question.
But can you name one "straight news" show on PmsNbc, thanks?


----------



## Truthseeker420

American_Jihad said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay news, weather forecast, radar, and sports from FOX 13
> 
> FOX 4 Now - Fort Myers - Cape Coral - Naples Florida - In Your Corner Local News, Sports, and Weather
> 
> FOX 35 News Orlando - Home
> 
> MyFoxTallahassee.com - Home
> 
> Special Report | Bret Baier | Fox News Channel
> 
> Where do progressive liberals get their news...
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> MSNBC - NBC - CNBC
> The Colbert Report
> HBO: Real Time with Bill Maher
> Current TV
> Sesame Street
> Internet
Click to expand...


Sandly Sesame Street is more politically informative than Fox "News".


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> you're a liar, so why would I ask you for your opinion?


What did I lie about?



> _Fox has repeatedly been evaluated as the network that is most likely to provide a biased and distorted portrayal of the news._


 Let's take climate change, as one example.



> _A new study confirms that Fox News systematically paints a distorted picture of climate change, with the effect of worsening political polarization. _


Just counting the number of shows where they were dismissive of climate change and comparing them to the number of shows they were in favor of climate change, shows just how imbalanced Fox is.





Or how about views about muslims?    Fox viewers have a more negative view of muslims, than people who watch other shows.



> _Survey after survey has shown Fox News viewers to be misinformed about important issues. Now, a new survey shows a link between trusting Fox News and holding negative opinions toward Islam and American Muslims._


The numbers don't lie and neither do I.


----------



## Two Thumbs

loinboy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a liar, so why would I ask you for your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I lie about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fox has repeatedly been evaluated as the network that is most likely to provide a biased and distorted portrayal of the news._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's take climate change, as one example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A new study confirms that Fox News systematically paints a distorted picture of climate change, with the effect of worsening political polarization. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just counting the number of shows where they were dismissive of climate change and comparing them to the number of shows they were in favor of climate change, shows just how imbalanced Fox is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about views about muslims?    Fox viewers have a more negative view of muslims, than people who watch other shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Survey after survey has shown Fox News viewers to be misinformed about important issues. Now, a new survey shows a link between trusting Fox News and holding negative opinions toward Islam and American Muslims._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers don't lie and neither do I.
Click to expand...


)sigh(

aaagain

http://www.usmessageboard.com/scien...g-agw-doomsday-predictions-are-incorrect.html

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...on+FOX&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-549

read it and weep

FOX is the only balanced network out there.  Everything else is nothing more than a dnc propaganda machine.


----------



## Stephanie

back with the Fox news viewers are more misinformed about Important issues..

and then they list climate change and Muslims..

which I'm sure is two very pressing issues for the American people..

good grief


----------



## Two Thumbs

Stephanie said:


> back with the Fox news viewers are more misinformed about Important issues..
> 
> and then they list climate change and Muslims..



liberals love people that kill Americans or want to suck the economy dry with lies about the sky falling.


----------



## Stephanie

Two Thumbs said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> back with the Fox news viewers are more misinformed about Important issues..
> 
> and then they list climate change and Muslims..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liberals love people that kill Americans or want to suck the economy dry with lies about the sky falling.
Click to expand...


they just love to believe they and their views are always right


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> )sigh(
> 
> aaagain
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/scien...g-agw-doomsday-predictions-are-incorrect.html
> 
> 2008 UCLA research on FOX - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> read it and weep
> 
> FOX is the only balanced network out there.  Everything else is nothing more than a dnc propaganda machine.


Anyone arguing against climate change, would also argue that gravity plays no role in plane crashes.

That's how stupid your argument is.


----------



## Two Thumbs

loinboy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> )sigh(
> 
> aaagain
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/scien...g-agw-doomsday-predictions-are-incorrect.html
> 
> 2008 UCLA research on FOX - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> read it and weep
> 
> FOX is the only balanced network out there.  Everything else is nothing more than a dnc propaganda machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone arguing against climate change, would also argue that gravity plays no role in plane crashes.
> 
> That's how stupid your argument is.
Click to expand...


Well then I guess the guy that did the most to convince you the global warming is man made doesn't think gravity makes things fall.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, like people don't know the climate always changes and has throughout the history of the Earth

and notice folks, it's changed from Global warming to CLIMATE CHANGE..

why do you think that was?


----------



## Saigon

Stephanie said:


> and notice folks, it's changed from Global warming to CLIMATE CHANGE..
> 
> why do you think that was?



Because warming is only one factor - rising sea levels, retreating glaciers, melting polar caps and increasing storm cycles are also key aspects of climate change.


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> Well then I guess the guy that did the most to convince you the global warming is man made doesn't think gravity makes things fall.


That is not what I said and this is not a debatable issue.


----------



## Saigon

Two Thumbs said:


> Well then I guess the guy that did the most to convince you the global warming is man made doesn't think gravity makes things fall.



Is there someone nearby who can read or write for you?


----------



## Two Thumbs

loinboy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I guess the guy that did the most to convince you the global warming is man made doesn't think gravity makes things fall.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said and this is not a debatable issue.
Click to expand...


It's what I said.

But you are correct, it's not debatable b/c it's been debunked by some of it's creators.


----------



## Saigon

Two Thumbs said:


> But you are correct, it's not debatable b/c it's been debunked by some of it's creators.



Some quotes from the man who "debunked" it from the article cited on another thread - it seems to me like you didn't read it very thoroughly....

"The fear of nuclear is now too great after Fukushima and the cost of building new build plants is very expensive and impractical."

"Hydro, biomass, solar, etc, have all got great promise"

"You've got to cut back on burning fossil fuels, but you've also got to be sensible and reasonable. Like when in business, you've got to adapt to each new situation and try to survive until things get better. "

"The people who don't believe in the environment and climate science, etc, are the deniers. They are a totally different category [to the greens]. They've got their own religion. They believe that the world was right before these damn people [the greens] came along and want to go back to where we were 20 years ago. That's also silly in its own way."


----------



## Stephanie

Saigon said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> and notice folks, it's changed from Global warming to CLIMATE CHANGE..
> 
> why do you think that was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because warming is only one factor - rising sea levels, retreating glaciers, melting polar caps and increasing storm cycles are also key aspects of climate change.
Click to expand...


yeah and? This not something new


----------



## Saigon

Stephanie said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> and notice folks, it's changed from Global warming to CLIMATE CHANGE..
> 
> why do you think that was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because warming is only one factor - rising sea levels, retreating glaciers, melting polar caps and increasing storm cycles are also key aspects of climate change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah and? This not something new
Click to expand...


No, it isn't new at all. 

But the rate at which it is happening is new. In fact, it is unprecedented. 

Which is why, of the top 50 scientific bodies in the world, all 50 have stated that human acitivity is one factor in climate change.


----------



## Stephanie

Saigon said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because warming is only one factor - rising sea levels, retreating glaciers, melting polar caps and increasing storm cycles are also key aspects of climate change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and? This not something new
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't new at all.
> 
> But the rate at which it is happening is new. In fact, it is unprecedented.
> 
> Which is why, of the top 50 scientific bodies in the world, all 50 have stated that human acitivity is one factor in climate change.
Click to expand...


ok, so what do they propose we do, kill off a few billion people?
Or as Al Gore wants you to do, throw money at it and tax people for breathing


----------



## Saigon

Stephanie - 

There are sensible solutions out there -  but it doesn't sound to me like you're in a mood to listen to them.


----------



## FJO

MarcATL said:


> Can one of you far RW whackjobs list the "straight news" shows on the FOXNEWS?
> 
> Thanks.



The way you phrased your request is an excellent indicator of who you are, rather than the people you addressed. 

To answer your question: 

Brett Baier gives you straight news. He features guests in more or less equal proportion (liberal vs conservative to analyze the news.

Shepard Smith gives you straight news. 

Between them, they occupy three hours on the FNC schedule.

During which three hours MSNBC spews hatred. 

Now: Can you tell the world about the times MSNBC gives straight news?


----------



## Saigon

FJO said:


> During which three hours MSNBC spews hatred.



You do realise this is laugh out loud stupid, right? 

Is it meant to be ironic?


----------



## American_Jihad

Saigon said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> During which three hours MSNBC spews hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise this is laugh out loud stupid, right?
> 
> Is it meant to be ironic?
Click to expand...


Remember that thread where you wanted me to list people here that like dictators and defended them...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/latin...-back-at-the-vicious-rule-of-hugo-chavez.html

...


----------



## hunarcy

FJO said:


> Has anyone here ever seen tho opinion shows on MSNBC?
> 
> Andrea Mitchell. Alex Wagner. Dylan Rattigan. Martin Bashir. Al Sharpton. Chris Matthews. Ed Schultz. Lawrence O'Donnell. Rachel Maddow. Savannah Guthrie.
> 
> None stop, virulent, vitriolic, hateful, factless, lying tirade following the MSNBC attempted equivalent to "FOX and Friends", the first Republican bashing show of the day, hosted by a dumb Polack and a RINO, and not a single conservative voice since they fired the only rational voice, Pat Buchanan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Ed Schultz is being banished to the weekends, so maybe that's changing.
> 
> Why MSNBC is demoting Ed Schultz [Updated] - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

hunarcy said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever seen tho opinion shows on MSNBC?
> 
> Andrea Mitchell. Alex Wagner. Dylan Rattigan. Martin Bashir. Al Sharpton. Chris Matthews. Ed Schultz. Lawrence O'Donnell. Rachel Maddow. Savannah Guthrie.
> 
> None stop, virulent, vitriolic, hateful, factless, lying tirade following the MSNBC attempted equivalent to "FOX and Friends", the first Republican bashing show of the day, hosted by a dumb Polack and a RINO, and not a single conservative voice since they fired the only rational voice, Pat Buchanan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Ed Schultz is being banished to the weekends, so maybe that's changing.
> 
> Why MSNBC is demoting Ed Schultz [Updated] - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep an eye on the clowns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria*​
By Brian Carey on September 8, 2013 

...

Now let me see if I understand this, Pirro continued, Were looking to bomb Syria because of an alleged chemical attack, risking a potential face-off with Iran and Russia in a move that will ultimately benefit who? Al-Qaeda?

Here, Pirro is echoing the sentiments of Sen. Rand Paul. He has also warned that getting involved in Syria will ultimately aid al-Qaeda.

Mr. President, Pirro said, Why for two years did the United States of America and the world stand silent as the civil war unfolded in Syria? She went on to point out that only 1,400 of the more than 100,000 dead in the Syrian conflict are a result of chemical weapons.

Mr. President, she asked, Why is killing one way more heinous and worthy of our response than another?

Thats a good question.

Have a look at the video below.

...

Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria - Downtrend.com


----------



## blastoff

American_Jihad said:


> [This pic is not part of this article, got that trollingbones]​
> *Obama Video on Fox News Criticized as Attack Ad*
> 
> 5/31/12
> 
> The Fox News Channel came under withering criticism on Wednesday for a four-minute video broadcast on its morning show Fox & Friends that portrayed President Obamas tenure as a series of failed promises.
> 
> The video had most of the hallmarks of a campaign attack ad, except that it was produced and paid for by a news network rather than a candidate or a political action committee.
> 
> A blogger on the conservative Web site Hot Air wrote of the video on Wednesday afternoon, It makes a pretty powerful argument against another four years of Barack Obama, but that shouldnt be the job of news-reporting organizations, even when we like the message.
> 
> David Zurawik, a television critic for The Baltimore Sun, wrote, Even I am shocked by how blatantly Fox is throwing off any pretense of being a journalistic entity with videos like this.
> 
> Post Continues on mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com
> 
> Obama Video on Fox News Criticized as Attack Ad  Patriot Update
> 
> 
> Fox news attacks Obama in an anti obama video May 2012 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Fox News Produces Greatest Fox News Parody Video Ever
> 5/31/12 By James Poniewozik
> 
> Read more: Fox and Friends' Four-Minute Anti-Obama Attack Video | Entertainment | TIME.com



Wonder if any of these clowns got their panties wedged up tight like this when Matthews felt that thrill of jizz running down his leg?


----------



## Moonglow

I don't watch any of them. Not worth the time spent.


----------



## American_Jihad

blastoff said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [This pic is not part of this article, got that trollingbones]​
> *Obama Video on Fox News Criticized as Attack Ad*
> 
> 5/31/12
> 
> The Fox News Channel came under withering criticism on Wednesday for a four-minute video broadcast on its morning show Fox & Friends that portrayed President Obamas tenure as a series of failed promises.
> 
> The video had most of the hallmarks of a campaign attack ad, except that it was produced and paid for by a news network rather than a candidate or a political action committee.
> 
> A blogger on the conservative Web site Hot Air wrote of the video on Wednesday afternoon, It makes a pretty powerful argument against another four years of Barack Obama, but that shouldnt be the job of news-reporting organizations, even when we like the message.
> 
> David Zurawik, a television critic for The Baltimore Sun, wrote, Even I am shocked by how blatantly Fox is throwing off any pretense of being a journalistic entity with videos like this.
> 
> Post Continues on mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com
> 
> Obama Video on Fox News Criticized as Attack Ad  Patriot Update
> 
> 
> Fox news attacks Obama in an anti obama video May 2012 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Fox News Produces Greatest Fox News Parody Video Ever
> 5/31/12 By James Poniewozik
> 
> Read more: Fox and Friends' Four-Minute Anti-Obama Attack Video | Entertainment | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if any of these clowns got their panties wedged up tight like this when *Matthews felt that thrill of jizz running down his leg*?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

BlackFlag10 said:


> MSNBC is ten times worse than Fox News when it comes to spinning news.
> 
> MSNBC is full of hateful, idiotic, brainwashed hosts, like Chris Hayes, who have no filter.
> 
> O'Reilly, Hannity, and van Susteren would wipe the floor with the MSNBC wackos in a debate or conversation



Silly person, watch this; in their own words:

OUTFOXED: Rupert Murdoch's War on Journalism


----------



## FJO

American_Jihad said:


> *Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria*​
> By Brian Carey on September 8, 2013
> 
> ...
> 
> Now let me see if I understand this, Pirro continued, Were looking to bomb Syria because of an alleged chemical attack, risking a potential face-off with Iran and Russia in a move that will ultimately benefit who? Al-Qaeda?
> 
> Here, Pirro is echoing the sentiments of Sen. Rand Paul. He has also warned that getting involved in Syria will ultimately aid al-Qaeda.
> 
> Mr. President, Pirro said, Why for two years did the United States of America and the world stand silent as the civil war unfolded in Syria? She went on to point out that only 1,400 of the more than 100,000 dead in the Syrian conflict are a result of chemical weapons.
> 
> Mr. President, she asked, Why is killing one way more heinous and worthy of our response than another?
> 
> Thats a good question.
> 
> Have a look at the video below.
> 
> ...
> 
> Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria - Downtrend.com



Yes, it was beautiful, perhaps Judge Pirro's best.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Fox Wins Shutdown Coverage, CNN Drops to Third*​
10.17.2013 |Rebecca Hartmann

Once again, Fox News scored big during a major news cycle, averaging almost 1.9 million primetime viewers during the government shutdown. MSNBC managed less than half the number (803,000), and CNN just over a quarter (508,000).

...

Fox Wins Shutdown Coverage, CNN Drops to Third | Truth Revolt


----------



## Impenitent

"Money for Nothing"
Dire Straits

Now look at them yo-yo's that's the way you do it
You play the analyst on Fox TV
That ain't ' workin' that's the way you do it
Corporations ain't people
And money ain't speech

Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a diamond for your little finger
Maybe get stupid donors under your thumb

We gotta shake hands and knock on doors
50 state strategy
We gotta register new voters
We gotta get them picture ID's

See the smart ass with the comb over and the makeup
Yeah buddy that's his own hair
That little smart ass got his own jet airplane
That little smart ass he's a billionaire

We gotta shake hands and knock on doors
50 state strategy
We gotta register new voters
We gotta get them picture ID's

I shoulda learned to play the con
I shoulda learned to play them marks
Look at that mama, she got it stickin' in the camera
Man we could have some fun
And he's up there, what's that?
Obamacare and free stuff?
Bangin' on Benghazi like a set of bongos
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Corporations ain't people
And money ain't speech

We gotta shake hands and knock on doors
50 state strategy
We gotta register new voters
We gotta get them picture ID's,
Lord

Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
You play the analyst on Fox TV
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Corporations ain't people
And money ain't speech
Corporations ain't people
And money ain't speech


----------



## kiwiman127

FJO said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria*​
> By Brian Carey on September 8, 2013
> 
> ...
> 
> Now let me see if I understand this, Pirro continued, Were looking to bomb Syria because of an alleged chemical attack, risking a potential face-off with Iran and Russia in a move that will ultimately benefit who? Al-Qaeda?
> 
> Here, Pirro is echoing the sentiments of Sen. Rand Paul. He has also warned that getting involved in Syria will ultimately aid al-Qaeda.
> 
> Mr. President, Pirro said, Why for two years did the United States of America and the world stand silent as the civil war unfolded in Syria? She went on to point out that only 1,400 of the more than 100,000 dead in the Syrian conflict are a result of chemical weapons.
> 
> Mr. President, she asked, Why is killing one way more heinous and worthy of our response than another?
> 
> Thats a good question.
> 
> Have a look at the video below.
> 
> ...
> 
> Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria - Downtrend.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was beautiful, perhaps Judge Pirro's best.
Click to expand...


FJO, the idea of this thread is to post something that backs the OP that Fox News is "fair & balanced".  Your post shows someone from Fox News bashing Obama and the linked site lists other videos where Pirro bashes Obama.
Your post approach tends to show Fox News as not being "fair & balanced".   Just a little heads up.


----------



## FJO

kiwiman127 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria*​
> By Brian Carey on September 8, 2013
> 
> ...
> 
> Now let me see if I understand this, Pirro continued, Were looking to bomb Syria because of an alleged chemical attack, risking a potential face-off with Iran and Russia in a move that will ultimately benefit who? Al-Qaeda?
> 
> Here, Pirro is echoing the sentiments of Sen. Rand Paul. He has also warned that getting involved in Syria will ultimately aid al-Qaeda.
> 
> Mr. President, Pirro said, Why for two years did the United States of America and the world stand silent as the civil war unfolded in Syria? She went on to point out that only 1,400 of the more than 100,000 dead in the Syrian conflict are a result of chemical weapons.
> 
> Mr. President, she asked, Why is killing one way more heinous and worthy of our response than another?
> 
> Thats a good question.
> 
> Have a look at the video below.
> 
> ...
> 
> Judge Jeanine Pirro Tears Obama Apart Over Syria - Downtrend.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was beautiful, perhaps Judge Pirro's best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FJO, the idea of this thread is to post something that backs the OP that Fox News is "fair & balanced".  Your post shows someone from Fox News bashing Obama and the linked site lists other videos where Pirro bashes Obama.
> Your post approach tends to show Fox News as not being "fair & balanced".   Just a little heads up.
Click to expand...


When it comes to "fair and balanced", I have been keeping a score card on how "balanced" the critics of FOXNEWS (you know, the Obama-worshippers on MSNBC are) and found that of all the prime time opinion shows about 40% of guests on FNC are liberals/Democrats, on MSNBC there are hardly EVER a conservative/Republican guest who does not sing in the liberal choir conducted by Al Sharpton, Chris Matthews, Martin Bashir, Lawrence O'Donnell, Rachel Maddow and Ed Shultz.

Moreover, the tone of commentary on MSNBC is that of denigration, hatred, racism, ridicule and total and complete lies, on FNC one can hear and see BALANCE with guests whose views may not be the most pleasant to the hosts, but the hosts are respectful enough to give opposing views a platform, unlike on MSNBC.

In all fairness, I would like to see another permanent liberal co-host on "The Five".


----------



## American_Jihad

FJO said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was beautiful, perhaps Judge Pirro's best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO, the idea of this thread is to post something that backs the OP that Fox News is "fair & balanced".  Your post shows someone from Fox News bashing Obama and the linked site lists other videos where Pirro bashes Obama.
> Your post approach tends to show Fox News as not being "fair & balanced".   Just a little heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to "fair and balanced", I have been keeping a score card on how "balanced" the critics of FOXNEWS (you know, the Obama-worshippers on MSNBC are) and found that of all the prime time opinion shows about 40% of guests on FNC are liberals/Democrats, on MSNBC there are hardly EVER a conservative/Republican guest who does not sing in the liberal choir conducted by Al Sharpton, Chris Matthews, Martin Bashir, Lawrence O'Donnell, Rachel Maddow and Ed Shultz.
> 
> Moreover, the tone of commentary on MSNBC is that of denigration, hatred, racism, ridicule and total and complete lies, on FNC one can hear and see BALANCE with guests whose views may not be the most pleasant to the hosts, but the hosts are respectful enough to give opposing views a platform, unlike on MSNBC.
> 
> *In all fairness, I would like to see another permanent liberal co-host on "The Five*".
Click to expand...


One that's a little smarter than Bob Beckel who I like to heckle...


----------



## Jackson

MarcATL said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And MSNBC is not the extension of the Obama campaign...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know you've beat a RWer to death when their only response is to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again, for the umpteenth time on this board...please list all the "straight news" programs that are on the FOXNEWS channel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...


Special Report; Shepherd Smith...Fox and Friends was out of Line.  Hannity is always Right Winged.


----------



## Wake

While none of our major cable news channels are fair and balanced, it's off-setting to hear FOX claim it is what it isn't. It's biased, just like all of 'em.


----------



## HenryBHough

Watch MSNBC for a few minutes at random.

Then let's talk about "fair and balanced".

Of course after you wipe the vomit off your shirt.


----------



## Wake

HenryBHough said:


> Watch MSNBC for a few minutes at random.
> 
> Then let's talk about "fair and balanced".
> 
> Of course after you wipe the vomit off your shirt.



MSNBC is very biased, too. MSNBC has Rachel Maddow. FOX has Sean Hannity.


----------



## American_Jihad

*FNC Contributor: Benghazi Was Ambassador Stevens's Fault*

"Let's keep in mind ambassador Stevens was the one that wanted to go to Benghazi" 

10.29.2013 |Jeff Dunetz |

Video:

...

The Monday edition of Fox New's America's News Room featured host Martha MacCallum, *liberal radio host Leslie Marshall*, and Teaparty.net's Scottie Nell Hughes discussing the 60 Minutes report about the 2012 terrorist attack on the US mission in Benghazi. The host tried to steer the discussion to what, if any, new revelations came out of the 60 Minutes exclusive. But Ms Marshall attempted to deflect blame for the the attack away from the President and Hillary Clinton, first by pointing out that people died at embassies during the Bush administration also, then by placing blame on Ambassador Stevens himelf.

After a clip from Sunday evening's 60 Minutes report Host Martha MacCallum led things off:

&#8220;There's nothing that surprising here. We know the British ambassador, the embassy was attacked, and they pulled out. There were reports according to this gentleman Andy Wood who just heard from, that there were al Qaeda flags flying in the area. Scottie the idea that this is something truly new is questionable and it corroborates a lot of what we have been hearing all along.

Scottie Nell Hughes:

&#8220;Leslie, this time to start admitting the truth. This administration and the Secretary of State completely screwed up when it came to Benghazi. Not only did they screw up, they purposely tried to cover it up the next day by going on and blaming it on a YouTube video and they&#8217;re hoping that the truth does not continue to come out. And thanks to great journalism, we're hearing more about the truth of Benghazi from the nightly news rather than the hearings from a few months ago. Which is not fair to the people, it&#8217;s not fair to these four dead Americans that were literally killed without anybody wanting to help them despite their cries for help.

Martha MacCallum:

&#8220;Yeah, they had made repeated cries for help, for increased security, those were turned down Leslie. I guess with all of this and the reason we are talking to you two about this because it is going to be politically relevant and it may be politically relevant for Hillary Clinton down the road, who we also remember shook her hands in the air and said what difference does it make whether it was just a bunch of crazy individuals that overran or something that was planned and plotted. I am paraphrasing a bit of what she said there, but you all remember.

Leslie Marshall:

&#8220;That is great paraphrasing in taking one sentence a bit out of context.

Martha MacCallum:

&#8220;Is it? Is it?

Leslie Marshall:

&#8220;When we look at who did this, are there al Qaeda fractions in Libya? Yes, there are, in every Muslim and perhaps every country in the world. The information we I have thus far is this is not just al Qaeda. There are still questions and discrepancies as to whether this was an opportunistic or well executed attack, and I do think whether it was well executed or opportunistic attack, we need to look at the reality. The reality is during the Bush administration 22 embassy workers killed, seven attacks on U.S. Embassies. This is not about who was president left or right. When I lived in Pakistan and was adopting my son at the embassy in Islamabad, I was terrified, but not because George Bush was president, I certainly wouldn&#8217;t have blamed him because the matter how much security we have, things like this can happen. Let's keep in mind ambassador Stevens was the one that wanted to go to Benghazi, Ambassador Stevens was the one who wanted to branch out from Tripoli to Benghazi.

FNC Contributor: Benghazi Was Ambassador Stevens's Fault | Truth Revolt


----------



## FJO

Billo_Really said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> )sigh(
> 
> aaagain
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/scien...g-agw-doomsday-predictions-are-incorrect.html
> 
> 2008 UCLA research on FOX - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> read it and weep
> 
> FOX is the only balanced network out there.  Everything else is nothing more than a dnc propaganda machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone arguing against climate change, would also argue that gravity plays no role in plane crashes.
> 
> That's how stupid your argument is.
Click to expand...


There are all kinds of evidence for climate change. 

The Earth has gone from Ice Age to Tropics and back and then back again, with or without human interference.  

Show evidence of gravity changing as climate has changed and then I will give your argument credit without calling it stupid.


----------



## Billo_Really

FJO said:


> There are all kinds of evidence for climate change.
> 
> The Earth has gone from Ice Age to Tropics and back and then back again, with or without human interference.
> 
> Show evidence of gravity changing as climate has changed and then I will give your argument credit without calling it stupid.


There is a mountain of evidence indicating climate change.

95% of scientists all agree there is climate change.

To argue against all that, is like saying gravity plays no roll in plane crashes.

This is not a debatable issue!  And anyone who say's it is, is just a shill, for the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## Sallow

FOX is completely and unmitigated Saudi/Aussie propaganda and a wing of the GOP.

They don't even pretend to be anything else.


----------



## FJO

Billo_Really said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of evidence for climate change.
> 
> The Earth has gone from Ice Age to Tropics and back and then back again, with or without human interference.
> 
> Show evidence of gravity changing as climate has changed and then I will give your argument credit without calling it stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a mountain of evidence indicating climate change.
> 
> 95% of scientists all agree there is climate change.
> 
> To argue against all that, is like saying gravity plays no roll in plane crashes.
> 
> This is not a debatable issue!  And anyone who say's it is, is just a shill, for the fossil fuel industry.
Click to expand...


Since there ALWAYS was climate change, long before humans burned coal, had air conditioners, drove cars and trucks and SUV's, sprayed their hair with some goo that is allegedly will kill the ozone layer, long before humans were responsible for the extinction of such indispensable and utterly important creatures as the dodo bird, passenger pigeon, or the dinosaurs, there was climate change.

Very much like there is climate change on pretty much all the planets of the Solar System.

Those who preach about climate change and blame it on humans, rather than good old SOL, (SUN for those who pretend to know everything) and its spots and nuclear outbursts, only display their envy that there are people who use the resources of Earth to enhance their comfort, rather than succumb to the politically correct ideology that nature is good, humans are bad, as though humans were not part of nature. 

Well perhaps they are right, because liberals are neither natural, nor human.


----------



## whitehall

After the non-stop criticism of Bush's presidency for eight years the liberal media has suddenly become ultra sensitive about criticism of the Obama administration. What a bunch of ignorant hypocrites.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

FJO said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> )sigh(
> 
> aaagain
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/scien...g-agw-doomsday-predictions-are-incorrect.html
> 
> 2008 UCLA research on FOX - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> read it and weep
> 
> FOX is the only balanced network out there.  Everything else is nothing more than a dnc propaganda machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone arguing against climate change, would also argue that gravity plays no role in plane crashes.
> 
> That's how stupid your argument is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of evidence for climate change.
> 
> The Earth has gone from Ice Age to Tropics and back and then back again, with or without human interference.
> 
> Show evidence of gravity changing as climate has changed and then I will give your argument credit without calling it stupid.
Click to expand...


I believe that argument stated with "man-made" global warming.

The bleeding hearts were losing that battle because mother nature proved not to oblige so now it's been changed to "climate change" which no one that I know of or have heard of is arguing that climate doesn't change.

Since you concede that climate has been changing without human interference then you should concede that man-made global warming is a scam.


----------



## whitehall

According to reports the Hussein administration illegally hacked into Google and Yahoo accounts and the liberal media is worried about a four minute round table discussion on Fox? The world is upside down in the liberal mind.


----------



## ABikerSailor

American_Jihad said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was any doubt that the FOXNEWS was simply just the public arm of the GOP, then that's been shattered to pieces with this vitriolic ad.
> 
> Way to good FOX, that was so truthy....NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever seen tho opinion shows on MSNBC?
> 
> Andrea Mitchell. Alex Wagner. Dylan Rattigan. Martin Bashir. Al Sharpton. Chris Matthews. Ed Schultz. Lawrence O'Donnell. Rachel Maddow. Savannah Guthrie.
> 
> None stop, virulent, vitriolic, hateful, factless, lying tirade following the MSNBC attempted equivalent to "FOX and Friends", the first Republican bashing show of the day, hosted by a dumb Polack and a RINO, and not a single conservative voice since they fired the only rational voice, Pat Buchanan.
> 
> Talking about the public arm of a political party! FOX is the lone soldier on one side, while MSNBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, NPR, WAPO, NYT and similar sewer-dwelling Obama-lovers bring out and fire their anti-Republican weapons of racist garbage hour after hour, day after day.
> 
> MSNBC only stops on weekends, airing shows about the future residences of their favorite Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watch Chris Matthews, Ed Schultz, and Lawrence O'Donnell every night and yes they are using salunski rule # 5 very well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadCow takes to long to get to the point, her and o'donnell come across as if they are talking to kids...lol
> 
> I use rules 5 & 6...
Click to expand...


Really?  You watch Chris Matthews and Ed Schultz every night?  Hate to tell you, but those 2 have not been on television for quite a while.   Caught you in a lie.


----------



## MarcATL

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?  You watch Chris Matthews and Ed Schultz every night?  Hate to tell you, but those 2 have not been on television for quite a while.   Caught you in a lie.


It's even worse.

Poor Big Ed is dead, for a few years now.

If *Republicans *didn't *LIE*, they'd have *NOTHING *to *say*!


----------



## Doc7505

BlackFlag10 said:


> MSNBC is ten times worse than Fox News when it comes to spinning news.
> 
> MSNBC is full of hateful, idiotic, brainwashed hosts, like Chris Hayes, who have no filter.
> 
> O'Reilly, Hannity, and van Susteren would wipe the floor with the MSNBC wackos in a debate or conversation



CNN runs neck and neck with MSNBC especially when Fredo and Le Moan are on....


----------



## Doc7505

MarcATL said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You watch Chris Matthews and Ed Schultz every night?  Hate to tell you, but those 2 have not been on television for quite a while.   Caught you in a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse.
> 
> Poor Big Ed is dead, for a few years now.
> 
> If *Republicans *didn't *LIE*, they'd have *NOTHING *to *say*!
Click to expand...



Oh you mean this Ed Schultz... the guy paid by RT....








						Former MSNBC host Ed Schultz dies at 64
					

Ed Schultz went from college quarterback in Minnesota to hosting a national talk show on MSNBC, while shifting from die-hard conservative to fiery liberal.



					www.usatoday.com


----------

